# الرسم التفصيلي



## ديدين (31 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد و على آله الطاهرين و أصحابه المنتجبين
و على من سار على خطاهم إلى يوم الدين

أقدم لكم اليوم موضوعا من صميم الهندسة الميكانيكية و من المواضيع التي أراها المهمة و هو :
كيف نتحصل على الرسم التفصيلي


و بدون إطالة أخش في الموضوع . . .

ما مقصود بالرسم التفصيلي ؟ و ما هي أهميته ؟

الرسم التفصيلي هو رسم يخص قطعة واحدة و يتم تنفيذه إنطلاقا من الرسم التجميعي حيث يتم تمثيلها كما تكون في شكلها النهائي، ليمكن الإعتماد عليها كوثيقة تعاقدية يتم من خلالها تحديد ما إذا كانت القطعة المنتجة صحيحة أم لا.
لذلك فإن إنجاز الرسم التفصيلي يتطلب عناية بالغة، لأن أي خطإ فيه قد يتسبب في خسارة كبيرة.

للقيام بهذه الدراسة، نأخذ الجهاز الممثل في الرسم و هو عبارة عن موتر السيور (يعمل على رفع توتر السيور حتى نتفادى إنزلاقها في مجاري البكرات)










المراحل لإنجاز الرسم التفصيلي:

1. بتحديد الشروط الوظيفية: هو تحديد الشروط البعدية التي تسمح بتركيب القطع و تشغيل الجهاز بشكل جيد.
في هذا المثال نلاحظ وجود 5 شروط وظيفية: 3 بعدية و 2 توافقات






الملاحظات:
· Ja: شرط يضمن دوران العجلة 3 بما فيها الجلبتين 4 و 5 على المحور 2
· Jb: شرط يضمان التثبيت الجيد للمحور 2 على الذراع الحامل 1
· Jc: شرط يضمن مسكة جيدة للصامولة 7
· 24 H7 f6 Ø : التوافق الذي يضمن دوران الجلبتين 4 و 5 على المحور 2
· 18 H7 g6 Ø : التوافق الذي يضمن تمركز جيد للمحور 2 مع الذراع الحامل 1



2. حساب الأبعاد الخاصة بالمحور 2: إستعمال وسيلة التحديد الوظيفي للأبعاد















3. رسم المحور بالمساقط اللازمة: إستعمال المساقط الكافية للتعريف الكامل بالمحور








4. وضع الأبعاد الضرورية لصناعة القطعة:








الملاحظات:
الأبعاد السماحية 31 و 44 و 25 تم الحصول عليها بالحساب (التحديد الوظيفي للأبعاد)
البعدين Ø24 f6 و Ø18 g6 تم استنتاجهما من التوافقين السابقين
البعد 30 للسماح بمسكه بواسطة المفتاح عند التركيب أو الفك.
البعد (34Ø) بعد غير وظيفي لكن ضروري لصناعة القطعة، يرفق بسماح عريض من النوع 0.5±
البعد 1×45° : إن الشطف تسهل عملية التركيب و تضمن الأمن عند الملامسة، و لكن يجب أن تكون أقصر ما أمكن حتى تترك أكبر مساحة للإرتكاز.






البعد 3 و 11: يسمح عنق اللولبة بتخليص الأداة (عدم ملامسة الأداة للقطعة في العمق a أو على الجوانب b في التمريرة الأخيرة). يجب أن يكون محصورا بين 1.5 إلى 2 × الخطوة.








5. وضع السماحات الهندسية للأداء الجيد للمحور2:








6. وضع مقادير الخشونة للأداء الجيد للمحور 2:







و بهذا نكون قد انتهينا بعون الله و منته من الرسم التفصيلي


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

رسم تفصيلي ممتاز أخي الكريم 
لأنه مرسوم بدقة بالغة 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## صاعقة (31 أغسطس 2010)

ما قصرت اخ ديدين شكرا


----------



## ديدين (1 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكما على المتابعة


----------



## ديدين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بإمكان من يهمه هذا الموضوع أن يحمله من هـــــــــــــــــــنا


----------



## jouini87 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup pour ce sujet important


----------



## jouini87 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي لي طلب وآمل أن تلبيه وبارك الله فيك 
هل عندكم cours de mécanique de vibration et méthode d'élément finie?


----------



## ديدين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> أخي لي طلب وآمل أن تلبيه وبارك الله فيك
> هل عندكم cours de mécanique de vibration et méthode d'élément finie?


 

هنا الرابط للبحث


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم اخي الفاضل على موضوعك الرائع .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## ديدين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

للإفادة


----------



## ديدين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

للفائدة


----------



## ديدين (7 يناير 2011)

الرفع للأهمية


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

